# Concito Ltd - Overfinch Vogue Part 2



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

For those of you that missed it, here is Part 1 to this story:

Overfinch Part 1

Overfinch finally managed to deliver the remaining components eight weeks after the initial order, a very tense and long wait.

So here's the list of things to do:
Paint and fit Overfinch rear bumper, inc exhaust tails
Paint and fit Overfinch rear spoiler
Fit Overfinch steering wheel
Fit Overfinch gear knob and gaiter
Paint brake callipers as per Overfinch spec
Adhere Overfinch lettering
Replace front grille for standard satin chrome item
Re-paint side grilles silver
Stage 1 interior and exterior detail

Vehicle turned up looking as follows, a little bit dirty..



















Leather was not really in great shape though, esp considering it was eight weeks since we last saw it























































Door cards looking a little grimey










Nasty scratch on the quarter panel










Starting with the interior first, whilst some bits are being painted. Cleaned with APC diluted 10:1, then fed with Raceglaze leather balm. Carpets hoovered out, and all surfaces wiped down.

Seats looking a whole load better.














































Now is a good time to start with the interior modifications, let's remove the old steering wheel and gear knob and fit the new items. Overfinch parts came very well packaged:










Start by pulling up the gear gaiter and removing the gear knob.










Line up the new item and ensure the new gaiter fits snugly.



















Onto the steering wheel, using a small implement to help ease off the airbag. NOTE: the vehicle battery had been disconnected for at least 15 mins beforehand so that the airbag systems could power down.










Ease up airbag and remove connections.




























Some masking tape used here to ensure the wheel goes back on straight.



















Offering up the new wheel.










Important to hook up the horn, steering wheel switches and steering wheel heated element at this stage.










Nearly done.










One last touch, fit the Overfinch badge to the centre of the airbag.





































Onto the badges. We start by using masking tape along one edge to ensure the paintwork is not damaged.



















Method: take a Snap-On pick tool and an old MF.










Fold the MF around the tool, and start to prise the badge away from the paintwork (without using the paintwork as leverage).










.. until they have all been removed.










Same process with the badges on the front.



















Fast forwarding a little bit, here is this pic we can see the new satin chrome grille, with the surround painted body colour.










A little bit of wet-sanding required on the rear tailgate prior to fitting the badges. Seems like somebody has been sitting on the tailgate and leaning on the body causing the scratches.

NOTE: Wet-sanding is not for the inexperienced (friendly disclaimer)










Luckily Overfinch supply templates for the badges. The more time spent getting the template to line up the better.










And the lettering fits neatly into its designated slot.










All complete now










And with the template removed.










Same process with the rears (after this section has been polished out).



















The rear bumper is all painted now, and the IR heater used to speed up the paint curing process a bit. The lower part of the bumper was painted first, then masked off and the top half painted. Finally all the masking was removed and the entire bumper clear coated.










Time to give the car a quick wash before it is pulled in to do the brakes.



















Snowfoamed using Hyperwash through a foam lance, washed using Shampoo Plus and two bucket method. Wheels pre-soaked in Bilberry, then washed using EZ brush and a sponge.










Once washed and dried we can take a look at the vehicle properly, some nasty scratches on the car.










Quickly wet-sanded (there wasn't any other option with this one).










And then rolled inside. Little things like these side pieces are fitted (the originals had holes in for the mudflaps so had to be replaced).










Time to take a look at the paintwork. Note that we Zymol-ed this car eight weeks ago, there was almost zero existence of this on the paintwork - obviously washed in something extremely strong. And the paintwork itself, well I'll let the pics do the talking.














































Quite a bit of damage there in a short space of time. We'll come back to the paintwork, for now we'll sort the brakes out - probably the most time consuming job of all.

Rears first - the carriers removed and painted on the bench, the callipers masked up and painted on the vehicle.



















Calipers masked and prepped.










And into primer.










Painted red.










And finally all put back together.










Onto the monster front brake callipers.










Removed and cleaned with APC. These were then prepared (abraded with 600 grade paper to get a good key).










Some stickers made up for this job.










Ok - so now we take a brand new Devilbiss Sri spraygun and fill with paint.










And hand over to a brand new painter (what better than Brembo brake callipers to practice on).










On go the stickers, ensuring they're perfectly central.



















And finally clearcoated, a few minutes under the IR heater to speed up the curing and finally back on the vehicle. These were probably the best bits on the car.










Back to the paintwork, the majority of which was tackled with Lime Prime on the DA. The paint being reasonably soft on this car.










Leaving a finish like this for example.










Going back to these nasty scratches.



















Tackled with 3M FCP with a dot of Ultrafina on a 3M green spot compounding pad. What's the result like?




























Oh dear.

Combination here of rushing and using an extremely aggressive compound. Well at least we know how to fix it, in this case PO203S on a green Gloss-it polishing pad.



















Definitely better now, but not perfect. So one final hit with a different polish, in this case PO106FA on a green Gloss-it pad again. Looking much much better now.



















Entire vehicle Lime Primed as mentioned above, and then topped with Collinite 915 (let's see how long this lasts).

Vehicle now rolled back outside, time to fit the new exhausts. In this case the new bracketry is bolted up first, to which eventually the exhaust tails will be bolted. Here we can clearly see the old exhaust, the location of the new exhaust tails and the new link pipe.



















Link pipe pointing in the right direction, perfectly centred.










Finally with the rear bumper fitted up (Just the tow eye covers and the rear mesh missing in this photo.










Just wiping down some wax smears, lovely flake pop in this photo.










A typical day here at Concito Ltd, plenty going on.










The end results that you've all been waiting for.




































































































And some final shots with the Skyline that was also here.




























Hope you guys enjoyed the read. Comments and questions welcome as always. :wave:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

corking read-genius mate


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

that is some mighty fine work! :thumb:

love that overfinch steering wheel too, looks very cool


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Great write up and results :thumb:

You guys seem to offer a decent variety of services to completely enhance cars


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great jobs completed :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

quality.. very nice indeed and some set up you have there..


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

oooooooooooo lovely. How disheartening is it to see such a state after just 8 weeks though ?


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work, any plans on a thread on the lovely looking gt3rs in the background? Also, love the desi stool


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

great job and a nice read !


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Fantastic Work!

Seems a lot of damage in 8 week though?


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

What a cracking job!!!! The car looks outstanding. Only bit I don't like is the black wheels, well insay I don't like but I mean they ain't my cup of tea, still look awesome though


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

what a ****ing ugly piece of ****.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Michael172 said:


> what a ****ing ugly piece of ****.


nice to put on a thread there bud

Back on subject great read on both threads and great set up you have a lot of work done beyond normal detailing nice one keep posting more work up :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Just stunning attention to detail and a variety of skill shown, excellent work!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

it must be disappointing to see your hard work destroyed in only 8 weeks


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great write uo mate and great work to


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Nice work mate


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Coooool!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

griffin1907 said:


> oooooooooooo lovely. How disheartening is it to see such a state after just 8 weeks though ?


Yes it is very disheartening, since the owner lives in another town its not always easy for him to bring to us to wash.

He's happy in the fact that we can fix any damage caused.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

gib786 said:


> Great work, any plans on a thread on the lovely looking gt3rs in the background? Also, love the desi stool


It was only here because of a split coolant pipe, the car is so low that it caught as he was pulling up a driveway.

Mum bought the stool, 2 for £5. We laughed at first, but its so damn sturdy and just won't break.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

best non-paint transformation ive seen in the studio.

gt3 rs, lupo gti, 996, skyline...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice.... but IMO, I wouldn't badge it up as something it isn't 

Just my opinion of course


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice suttle mod's. Finish looks brilliant.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> very nice.... but IMO, I wouldn't badge it up as something it isn't
> 
> Just my opinion of course


I agree.. can't fault the workmanship which is top class - fantastic finish.

But at the end of the day, it's not an Overfinch RR!

Bit like putting Cosworth bodykits on a non cossie Escort/Sierra.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Can't dispute the quality of your work! i especially like the calipers. 

Wouldnt like to think what that nice new cream steering wheel will be like in 8 weeks time if the seats were like that.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

pringle_addict said:


> I agree.. can't fault the workmanship which is top class - fantastic finish.
> 
> But at the end of the day, it's not an Overfinch RR!
> 
> Bit like putting Cosworth bodykits on a non cossie Escort/Sierra.


Not to be argumentative, you'll find it IS an Overfinch RR.

Overfinch kits can be fitted by anybody, but they will NOT supply the lettering unless you have the minimum spec, which we do here.

This is a genuine Overfinch, you can ask them.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

What a strange arrangement in that case....great work though


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

pringle_addict said:


> I agree.. can't fault the workmanship which is top class - fantastic finish.
> 
> But at the end of the day, it's not an Overfinch RR!
> 
> Bit like putting Cosworth bodykits on a non cossie Escort/Sierra.


exactly



Saqib200 said:


> Not to be argumentative, you'll find it IS an Overfinch RR.
> 
> Overfinch kits can be fitted by anybody, but they will NOT supply the lettering unless you have the minimum spec, which we do here.
> 
> This is a genuine Overfinch, you can ask them.


not questioning you, or bening argumentative, but does it say Overfinch on the V5 etc?

I'm not gonna pretend I'm all clued up on RR etc, but I would have expected little touches such as badges, brake decals etc to already be on.

Regardless, nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> exactly
> 
> not questioning you, or bening argumentative, but does it say Overfinch on the V5 etc?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good comments, I understand its just a question and you're not having a dig.

Even if it were from the factory it would still say Range Rover on the V5. Overfinch understand that they cannot build every car, ie say if it were in the middle east or the USA. So they supply detailed instructions for dealers/bodyshops to do so. Bear in mind we were vetted before they agreed to supply components - and we're a VAT registered Ltd company.

The way they control the spec (and not devalue the brand) is that they will not supply the badges if you just buy a set of wheels, you have to buy a minimum specification for you to get the badges (ie bumpers, spoiler, wheels, steering wheel, mats..). Hope that clears it up.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

fair enough boss.....

learn something new everyday :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Amazing attention to detail - I have been waiting to see Part II for a while now. 

The transformation is absolutely stunning (although the owner needs to take better care of it!).:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Can't stand the car but I absolutely love your work (and that's what we're really reviewing/inspecting here) - amazing transformation you've done there.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> Can't stand the car but I absolutely love your work (and that's what we're really reviewing/inspecting here) - amazing transformation you've done there.


Not to everybody's taste I know. Thanks for the kind comments tho.

I'll try and post up more cars in future.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Fantastic job done, like it.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work and stunning results!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Saqib200 said:


> Not to everybody's taste I know. Thanks for the kind comments tho.
> 
> I'll try and post up more cars in future.


Not a problem mate - your work really is spot on, can't deny that and the end result does look fantastic from a fit and finish + detailing point of view which is what it's all about at the end of the day!


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Saqib200 said:


> Thanks for the good comments, I understand its just a question and you're not having a dig.
> 
> Even if it were from the factory it would still say Range Rover on the V5. Overfinch understand that they cannot build every car, ie say if it were in the middle east or the USA. So they supply detailed instructions for dealers/bodyshops to do so. Bear in mind we were vetted before they agreed to supply components - and we're a VAT registered Ltd company.
> 
> The way they control the spec (and not devalue the brand) is that they will not supply the badges if you just buy a set of wheels, you have to buy a minimum specification for you to get the badges (ie bumpers, spoiler, wheels, steering wheel, mats..). Hope that clears it up.


I guess things move on over time. I recognise overfinch as a full on tuning company. Give them your new RR and in goes an overfinch tuned V8, upgraded suspension etc. The styling was only the icing on an already improved cake.

I guess they have now expanded into providing just styling goods.

Love the look of the end result all the same..dont get me wrong..was just expecting to see some engine/running gear upgrades too.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

WOW thats a lot of work, looks great & nice write up:thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

pringle_addict said:


> I guess things move on over time. I recognise overfinch as a full on tuning company. Give them your new RR and in goes an overfinch tuned V8, upgraded suspension etc. The styling was only the icing on an already improved cake.
> 
> I guess they have now expanded into providing just styling goods.
> 
> Love the look of the end result all the same..dont get me wrong..was just expecting to see some engine/running gear upgrades too.


I'm pretty sure that even if they change the Engine/Running gear, it does not qualify to change the name on the V5.

But yes this is how Overfinch release their Vogue GT, in the same spec as you see here. The only other upgrades I know of are the full Stainless Exhaust (which is just too loud) and their interior trim packages which are quite rare.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

stunning work, Mate!


----------

